# NYS: weapons affected by the new gun laws



## pakrat (Nov 18, 2012)

New York State SAFE Act


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Looks like they missed the following that will be popular in future mass shootings...

Mini 14
Mini 30
M1A
M1 Garand
M1 Carbine
Remington 7400/7600
Ruger Charger
Ruger 10/22
Marlin Model 60
Remington 597
Mossberg 702
Mossberg MVP
Winchester 100

Just to name a few...Im sure this law will make law abiding citizens so much safer.


----------



## Irish (Oct 5, 2012)

I am really curious if certain things will be grandfathered or not because my pistol alone hold 16+1


None the less. . . "Unconstitutional laws ARE NOT laws"!!


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

LunaticFringeInc said:


> Looks like they missed the following that will be popular in future mass shootings...
> 
> Mini 14
> Mini 30
> ...


This is from the same website: This list is intended only as a guide and is not meant to be an exclusive, exhaustive list as there may be additional weapons that will also meet the amended definition under the new law.


----------



## Reathe (Nov 17, 2012)

that is how NY does it...

this is how Missouri does it
Missouri House of Representatives


----------



## Alpha-17 (Nov 16, 2012)

Why is it that the worst, and most destructive laws to Liberty always have a nice, feel good or cool acronym? SAFE Act here, or the PATRIOT act.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

inceptor said:


> This is from the same website: This list is intended only as a guide and is not meant to be an exclusive, exhaustive list as there may be additional weapons that will also meet the amended definition under the new law.


Oh I should have known. I was reading it earlier and got to thinking "Man what aint covered by this list"? It would have been easier and required less ink to just list what was approved for defending a patriot from a tyranical government.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc (Nov 20, 2012)

Alpha-17 said:


> Why is it that the worst, and most destructive laws to Liberty always have a nice, feel good or cool acronym? SAFE Act here, or the PATRIOT act.


...or its followed by the mantra "do it for the children"? Remember Janet Bar B Q Reno? Thats what makes me so sick about the whole thing. What a bunch of frauds. No wonder they feel a need to have a armed security detail to protect them from being tarred and feathered!


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Irish said:


> I am really curious if certain things will be grandfathered or not because my pistol alone hold 16+1
> 
> None the less. . . "Unconstitutional laws ARE NOT laws"!!


Nope - They have 1 year to sell it off.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Oregon ainty bad and we could use a few good folks to get rid of some blue politicians.


----------



## Infidel (Dec 22, 2012)

The law is awful and was rammed down our throats. That list is just the common guns that are banned under NY state law now, the rest will be decided by features. This is just the first step in disarming the gun owners of NY state, when people refuse to register their banned rifles they will be charged with misdemeanors and the rest of their guns will be confiscated also. The magazine thing is just plain stupid and an attempt to keep law abiding citizens from owning the majority of semi auto handguns as well as the banned rifles. What really scares me is the ammunition sales law. All ammunition sales in NY state must now be done through a licensed "seller of ammunition", are subject to a background check and a record of the sale must be forwarded to the NYS Police who will keep such record for no more than one year. Why does the NYS Police need to know who, what, where, or when anyone buys ammunition????? Yes, they will be red flagging large ammunition purchases, that I'm positive of. The whole thing reeks of Nazi Germany, looks like Gov Cuomo will be stepping into the role of Der Fuhrer.

-Infidel


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

Its up to the people of New York to change the political climate. Yes we get stuck with bad politicians but they have terms and can be voted out and policies changed. You may not love the replacement but if there tolerable and willing to change what is horribly wrong thats your best legislative bet. It has worked in the past but takes grassroots movements and popular support which will not be looked upon kindly.

I learned this from reading about the Whiskey Rebellion and how the people that were told to go home or be considered Rebels had long memories and used the legislative process to right a wrong.

TTB | TTB.gov The Whiskey Rebellion



> On September 25th, the President issued a proclamation declaring that he would not allow "a small portion of the United States [to] dictate to the whole union," and called on all persons "not to abet, aid, or comfort the Insurgents."





> While violent opposition to the whiskey tax ended, political opposition to the tax continued. Opponents of internal taxes rallied around the candidacy of Thomas Jefferson and helped him defeat President John Adams in the election of 1800. By 1802, Congress repealed the distilled spirits excise tax and all other internal Federal taxes


The other alternative is to relocate to states with "battleground" status or states that need a few percent to swing legislation one way or the other. These are things that need to happen at a minimum. If we dont organize and mobilize. Yes our rights will be stripped one by one. I know locally people are willing to vote in new blood and get rid of old blood that doesnt serve the peoples interest.

House and Senate votes are in less then 2 years now. Locally youll have to find out when your internal state legislators are due for election. Look at there voting records and respond with candidates that can replace them. People are not afraid to vote for new blood anymore I believe. So many are so sick of the same ol same ol for a number of grievances.


----------

